# Major problem with Waze/Uber



## Hessian (Jul 25, 2016)

Since the last update (5-5-17 I believe) something really broke. I'm in the Uber app and Waze is my default driving program. When a ride pops up, I hit the Navigate button and Waze launches. At this point, if I switch between Waze and Uber, Waze no longer will pop up. That also means when I get to my destination to pick up the rider and get the new address, Waze will no longer popup. I can hear Waze in the background but it will not display. I can close every running app but Waze will no longer display. I have to do a Force Stop on Waze to get it to work again. 

Additional symptoms. 
I can have Waze running while the Uber app is on and I can switch between them with no problems, it's only when I hit the Navigate button in Uber does Waze quit working. 

Yes I can switch to Google maps and that works fine, I just prefer Waze to Google Maps.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Solution is to force kill waze then restart


----------



## Marid (May 7, 2017)

Good evening. We're you able to fix the problem with waze on the Uber app? I am experiencing the same issue since 5/5/17. 
Please help if you have found a solution



Fubernuber said:


> Solution is to force kill waze then restart


Do you mean uninstall? If not, how do you force kill the app?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Marid said:


> Good evening. We're you able to fix the problem with waze on the Uber app? I am experiencing the same issue since 5/5/17.
> Please help if you have found a solution
> 
> Do you mean uninstall? If not, how do you force kill the app?


Apps/Application Manager/Select Waze/Force Stop.

I had to do this about 2 of 3 rides last night.


----------



## Marid (May 7, 2017)

So do you have to do this force stop every time it freezes? Is this just a temporary solution? 
By chance, did you use it today? Is it back to normal?


----------



## brad4560 (Apr 27, 2017)

i had this problem late friday and all day saturday, seemed to be fine yesterday, i am on iPhone. weird little glitch


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

worked about half the time properly Sunday evening. After driving I down loaded a new update to the UBER Driver app. Starting the app Monday morning and had to select a NAV program to use - Google Maps is the ONLY choice. Looks like they have disabled WAZE as a choice (hopefully only temporarily)


----------



## Wallyma (Jan 9, 2016)

My Verizon phone updated that day also. Is anyone know what the problem is if the phone is it uber ,is it the waze.

Anyone know if it's fixed yet?


----------



## IrishIronMike (Apr 19, 2017)

Sub Guy said:


> worked about half the time properly Sunday evening. After driving I down loaded a new update to the UBER Driver app. Starting the app Monday morning and had to select a NAV program to use - Google Maps is the ONLY choice. Looks like they have disabled WAZE as a choice (hopefully only temporarily)


I had the same problem after the update. Waze was not listed. Once I rebooted my phone Waze came back. Still won't pop back up after each trip, but at least I can shut down the app and start it back up each time with out having to kill it.


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

WAZE came back as an option this morning (along with Destination Filter). Did not have a chance to try it out as all my rides this morning were LYFT.


----------



## YRR (Feb 16, 2017)

Same problem and I am using a task killer before a new job. Have to wait for a update .

Uninstall present version and download a older version from 
https://waze.en.uptodown.com/android/old


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

Well, 3 Uber rides this morning and it works good for the first one and then just voice with UBER map for follow on use. Closing WAZE and then hitting the Navigate button results in WAZE loading back up and working until next ride.


----------



## Michael Ferguson (Aug 11, 2016)

I have been having the same issue! I uninstalled and reinstalled, cleared the cache, which fixes it temporarily. I discovered that I have to force stop the app each time, which is getting really annoying. 

Any news on this? Has anyone contacted Waze technical support?


----------



## east londoner (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi same problem since this Friday and found some temporary solution using Google maps or Uner app with the help of some widgets Velociraptor app and Tom Tom speed camera app running on the background to notify me about speedlimit and speed cameras.Hope that helps at least for a while until Waze fix their bug.


----------



## ShiftySheik (May 21, 2015)

Same problem with Gett driver app lately. Press navigate and it doesn't launch Waze. I think something changed with Waze.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Got 3 different problems with Waze. I think they are all Waze not Uber problems

Freezes with a black screen. Solution: wait for prompt, terminate, and restart
Navigation button in Uber/Lyft has no effect. Solution: Stop Waze then retry Navigation button
Waze sometimes says opposite direction the first time. Solution: look at display and Waze gets it correct all other times.


----------



## east londoner (Apr 23, 2016)

Confirmed I installed Waze older version 2.21.0.0 and it launches with Uber driver app from navigation button no problems drove the weekend no issues.Hope they will fix the Waze bug very soon please let us know if fixed on next update.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

east londoner said:


> Confirmed I installed Waze older version 2.21.0.0 and it launches with Uber driver app from navigation button no problems drove the weekend no issues.Hope they will fix the Waze bug very soon please let us know if fixed on next update.


Where did you get the older version 2.21.0.0? I cannot see it at play.android.com  Is it available for both Android/iPhone? Need to do anything different to install an older version?


----------



## Yankees7 (Dec 4, 2016)

I may be the last guy to realize this but there is a simple work around for Waze failure to navigate when you hit the navigate button on the Uber app. Go to the task manager (I have an Android phone) and close Waze. After you close it, the Uber navigation button should default to Waze and begin to navigate.


----------



## GlfCstElf (Nov 14, 2016)

I tried that Yankees7 but still no visual map just a background voice or it will show for one trip then back to voice only.


----------



## east londoner (Apr 23, 2016)

uptodown(not allowed to post the link in the forum)

Simply check your settings on Android so to allow to install the app because it is not from official Play store.


----------



## Yankees7 (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm using a Galaxy III. I can only tell you that shutting it down using the task manager lets Waze navigate as it did befre the 5/5 update on my phone. Audio, text and visual map. I hoped it would work for everyone.


----------



## sanchez15 (May 16, 2016)

Lyft app is having the same issue. It just crashes when you try to navigate with it. Quick navigation is a must if you are city driving. I missed the exit twice because of this and had to cancel the request.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

east londoner said:


> uptodown(not allowed to post the link in the forum)
> Simply check your settings on Android so to allow to install the app because it is not from official Play store.


Although you're "not allowed to post the link in the forum" there are easy and legal methods that do not violate the Terms.

If referencing a document like an online newspaper article do a copy&paste of the content.
Use the available tools to add Pictures, videos, and attachments.
Replace each link with a phrase that a simple google lookup will generate. Example, Google: waze uptodown android old
then Click on the first link following "Web Results", after the Ads in front


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Waze crashed too many times with the Lyft App yesterday, I switched to Google maps.
Seems to do the Job just fine.
What always bothered me is that Waze talks way too much.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Just installed an older version 4.22.1.0 from April will see how it works out tonight or tomorrow and update it is working right as some others have said above rolling back to an older version to fix the issue.


----------



## Anuar (May 24, 2017)

tryingforthat5star said:


> Just installed an older version 4.22.1.0 from April will see how it works out tonight or tomorrow and update it is working right as some others have said above rolling back to an older version to fix the issue.


so how, it works or not?


----------



## EncinoMan (May 24, 2017)

My Uber driver app failing to communicate with Waze.
When I tap on the "Navigate" to get to rider's pick-up location or to final destination, I get audio (voice) guidance ONLY. I do not get the map showing trip route and trip information.
Uber response to my email on 5/8/17: "Our team is aware of this issue. We're sorry for any inconvenience this has caused and we appreciate your patience as we work to resolve it as quickly as we can. We will notify you once the issue has been fix."
I have not been notified yet. Should I un-install and re-install Waze?


----------



## UberFred (Jun 13, 2016)

tryingforthat5star said:


> Just installed an older version 4.22.1.0 from April will see how it works out tonight or tomorrow and update it is working right as some others have said above rolling back to an older version to fix the issue.


I installed this version of Waze last Wednesday and it worked all weekend with Uber.


----------

